# Pics of 1 week olds



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Here are some pics of some of the babies.
This is my favorite one, misc. spots all over.








Then the rest are pretty much the same color.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

they're so cute. i love their fat ears and splayed legs. *snorgle*


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

they r gorgues!!!


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

Beautiful little critters! Are they going to be Dumbo?


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

cute hooded babiesssss


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

we have 4 babies that are 6ish days old (cant remember the excact day because they arent *mine*.... neighbor's.....read "guests for a couple weeks *updated....baby pics*" posted in the general forum) and i want to mother them, but they have a mother who is a rat.....and i have to try my hardest not to mess with them too much, not until they get fur and open eyes....cuz i dont want to make mama reject any of them..... does anyone know when the likelyhood of rejection goes away?


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Rats are not like hamsters and the like who will reject their young if they smell like humans. Baby rats do best when handled from birth. The only thing to think about is not to keep them away from mama too long, as they will need to nurse.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

thanks....i was wondering, cuz i was pretty sure that they only did it if they senced that something was wrong....im very glad to hear that....mama freaks if i try to move her, but she doent care if i have a baby every once in a while as long as i give them back...lol


----------



## Leiren (Aug 5, 2007)

Adorable


----------



## naeby (Aug 2, 2007)

Even their little tails make me go crazy!
You're so lucky!


----------

